
Percentage of young U.S. children not receiving vaccines quadrupled since 2001 - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/percentage-of-young-us-children-who-dont-receive-any-vaccines-has-quadrupled-since-2001/2018/10/11/4a9cca98-cd0d-11e8-920f-dd52e1ae4570_story.html
======
berbec
This science has been so intensely disproven it shocks me that parents do this
to children. How is this not considered child abuse?

~~~
craftyguy
It should be considered a form of child abuse.

